

Inside the World's Biggest 'Magic: The Gathering' Tournament - pmcpinto
http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/inside-the-worlds-biggest-magic-the-gathering-tournament-20150603

======
arcatek
The author didn't really went into detail. This tournament was the biggest one
in history, but not just for Vegas alone. WotC actually set up three
tournaments in three cities accross the world (Vegas, Utrecht, Chiba), the
same day. Utrecht and Chiba had around 4,000 players each, and Vegas 11,000.

Utrecht was really well organized. It was the first 'pro' tournament I was
attending, and everything went quite smoothly. I strongly advise you to do it
if you have a chance (especially during those kind of monstruous events, which
may be a bit less pro-oriented than usual).

~~~
ubernostrum
The main event(s) at Vegas (since it split to two parallel GPs, and then each
of those split into multiple sub-events which merged for day two) officially
had around 8,000 players prior to drops.

So the weekend saw about 16,000 players in the various GPs themselves, though
of course there were more people total when side events and
spectators/traders/etc. are counted.

------
ericcholis
Magic continues to amaze me, it has some serious staying power. It also seems
to still be able to attract young players. Analog success in a digital age.

